# Help! Need Plans for Fig Tree Pocket Twin



## WOB (Jul 19, 2017)

Post Deleted 8/28.

WOB


----------



## abs02 (Aug 26, 2017)

Search on the internet for Motor Boys Model Engine Plan Book pdf and you can find a copy with the plans.
I found them as well.
cheers


----------

